# FS: 13 Piranha With 180g Setup



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Due to buyers being financial unable to commit this is back up for sale.

Just moved and wanted to sell my piranhas and all this stuff off before moving but no luck. Now that I'm moved I need it gone asap. What I have is the following.

Thirteen 4"-6" eight month old red belly piranha. The fish are very healthy and pellets are the main staple of their diet. They have never seen feeders.

180 g truvu acrylic tank 72x24x24. Tank has scratches and crazing in two corners. Which means the acrylic has separated on the seam. The tank absolutely holds water and has been set up, full, in my living room for almost three years now without any leaks or problems. I even have a pail of Weld-On 3 with instructions and syringe(I tried fixing it once to really no avail).

Black stand. Typical pine stand, could use a paint job.

Two jager heaters, one is a 300 watt the other I believe is a 250.

Two FX5 filters with media. One was purchased from a member here the other I bought new. Both function as new with no issues. Ill also include a functioning (but old) 305.

two 34" coralife light bars. One I believe to be broken as it fell off the tank during a water change, but with the piranha Ive only ever used the one anyway.

Driftwood, and lots of it all purchased from fish shops. The centerpiece alone was very expensive and measures 31 inches long and 22 inches high, a beautiful piece. But also included will be seven or eight fairly large other pieces.

I'd like to get $500 obo for everything, for $600 obo I'll deliver it to the coast. I could get $500 for just the filters and wood if I had the time to sell separate and I will not sell things separate unless your in Kamloops because I'm not shipping or making ten trips to the coast for delivery.

Video of the stock and tank here. 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/four-month-update-26314/


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

you need pictures to help this sale


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

Video is as good as a thousand pictures and with a positive feedback score of 15 you can take my word.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is like for free, great price


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

how much for the tank and stuff without the fish


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

If I start to separate things the price will go up. $200 apiece for fx5's with media, $300 tank and stand, $20-$100 for wood etc. I'm trying to move it all at once because 99% of interested buyers are from the coast and I'm in Kamloops with a very busy schedule. Someone in Kamloops would have to make an offer on just the livestock before I would deliver the rest to the coast. Plus this might give someone who is just starting up an affordable turn key setup.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

anyone willing to purchase this together?

I m looking for the Filter one or two doesnt matter.


----------



## Illbuyourcatfish (Jun 3, 2010)

This setup is currently sold pending funds.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i cant believe it lasted that long $500 is a steal.... 

if i only had a g laying aorund i could score this and charles's turtle


----------



## alex (Aug 16, 2012)

u still have thast tank for sale ?


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I know it sold....to a member here for a steal!

This should probably be closed....to stop people from digging it up!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thread closed. Thanks Drew!


----------

